# Map: UN Assessment of Afghanistan Security.



## Kirkhill (9 Sep 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/static/PDF/060909_danger_zone_afghan.pdf

As reported on The Star's website.

Is your glass half empty or half full?  Personally mine's half full.


----------



## Centurian1985 (9 Sep 2006)

Nice map; glad to finally see one thats unclassified!


----------



## Armymedic (9 Sep 2006)

that map should put the war is untenable criers to bed.


----------



## mcchartman (10 Sep 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> that map should put the war is untenable criers to bed.



Actually if you want to be thorough, I believe that only a succession of maps showing the evolution of the danger zones in A'stan, and put into proper chronological context would bring a valid argument. As it is, this map only provides a snapshot, and would do little to convince anyone who opposes the war that the situation has gotten better, militarily speaking. I shall keep a copy though; this way, if another one pops up in a number of months, we shall have a basis for comparison.

Actually, I've looked on the UN website (what a mess) hoping to find older maps but alas couldn't locate any. Does anyone know if this map is the first one published by the UN showing the danger zones of A'stan? If you know of any other, could you please provide a link and/or picture?


----------



## Blakey (11 Sep 2006)

mcchartman said:
			
		

> Actually if you want to be thorough, I believe that only a succession of maps showing the evolution of the danger zones in A'stan, and put into proper chronological context would bring a valid argument. As it is, this map only provides a snapshot, and would do little to convince anyone who opposes the war that the situation has gotten better, militarily speaking. *I shall keep a copy though; this way, if another one pops up in a number of months, we shall have a basis for comparison.
> *
> Actually, I've looked on the UN website (what a mess) hoping to find older maps but alas couldn't locate any. Does anyone know if this map is the first one published by the UN showing the danger zones of A'stan? If you know of any other, could you please provide a link and/or picture?


Here you go:
Global Security
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/afghanistan/images/19_12_01.pdf Dec 2001
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/afghanistan/images/wfp_afg270803.jpg Jul 2003
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/afghanistan/images/map-afghanistan-2003.jpg 2003
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/afghanistan/images/wfp_afgSec150304.pdf Feb 2004


----------



## career_radio-checker (11 Sep 2006)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> http://www.thestar.com/static/PDF/060909_danger_zone_afghan.pdf
> 
> As reported on The Star's website.
> 
> Is your glass half empty or half full?  Personally mine's half full.



hmmmm. All of the high-extreme risk areas seem to be bordering Pakistan -- our ally in the War on Terror. I won't highjack the thread, all I'll say is it's frustrating to look at that map.


----------



## mcchartman (12 Sep 2006)

PB&J said:
			
		

> Here you go



Thank you very much!


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 Sep 2006)

Definately shows some change, but some areas dont appear to have changed much at all...


----------

